# Trip # 2



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just got in from trip 2.... almost 48 hours with no sleep.










i have also posted the others i caught today... i hooked a big muskie or smallie but thats the one that got away!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Just curious ..What kind of boat do you fish out of... :lol:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

a triton.... lol Ranger all the way! this was my first time fishing from the boat... it as fun till i got blood on the carpet.... but i dont know about this bow fishing i dont eat carp, i dont like to kill unless i eat it...and theres no fight.... im going to try gar next...can you eat gar?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

hmmm... i wonder what that ranger would look like with platforms on it :huh: you look like your fishing one of those tournys on tv with that fancy shirt on if i wore that bowfishing or most guys i no did it would be covered in fish slime and blood gar are a ton of fun its like shootin at a stick except you gotta be fast cause that stick is rolling when you shoot at it dont worry about killing um there thrash fish to most people but i consider them good fish and walleye and bass thrash fish your doing the lake a favor taking them out yes you can eat gar but they arnt the funnest thing in the world to clean NO FIGHT you must have weird carp were you are all the carp around here fight hard unless you head shoot um i have several cuts in my hand from BIG carp but they all pull off before i get um to the boat i just must have bad luck with big carp and buffs


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well i bass fish for a sponsor, gotta represent, but i just happened to take my bow, and i shopt one... but yes a ranger boats for a company, i do fish on the salamoids trail, and i might go back to the BFL...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well see i shoot all mine within 15 feet at top water so im pinning them to the ground too, ( well atleast the only 2 i shot so far ) i just pull them out and hit them over the head w/ my kabar so they dont suffer. if someone shot me with a arrow i wouldent feel like fighting either


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> they all pull off before i get um to the boat i just must have bad luck with big carp and buffs


You just have to bump up the draw weight! 70 lbs, that the way to go! Blow that arrow through them so ard they don't know what the heck hit them! What kind of arrow are you using, btw?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

when i tell most people im shooting 50-55 pounds they think im nuts if i could pull 70 i would be shooting it ive tried the muzzys the eastmen ospreys and some other fleetfarm piece of crap next seson though im going to shoot the interlocks but i did the tradgic thing the other day i put my sights and quiver on and took the retriever off


----------

